# Corto en lavadora BEKO WMD 25100T



## Meta (Abr 8, 2014)

Hola:

Lavadora BEKO WMD 25100T.
Estaba dejando la lavadora que lave como siempre, cogió agua, giró el motor unos pocos minutos y se bajó las palancas de la casa, el magnetotérmico.
*1)* Cuando me doy cuenta se me quemó esta parte como muestra abajo.







*2)* Recuerdo que hace bastante meses había un relé que parpadeaba y no sabía el motivo, la lavadora siempre funcionaba. Comprobé cada diodo 1N4148 de cada relé que son 4, uno de ellos hacía continuidad y los otros nadae nada. Cambié los 4, y los 4 relés a 24 VDC funcionan bien, los comprobé desoldando.






*3)* Cuando vuelvo a reparar los conectores nuevos, el motor no gira, hace ruido raro en los conectores abajo y olí a quemado, espero que no sea el mismo motor, entonces me da algo, cuesta entre 120 € a 150 € y la lavadora costó 240 € en su día o 280 €, no recuerdo bien. viendo el módulo del cortocircuito, está todo bien, como muestra abajo.






*4)* Como el cortocircuito ocurrió como se puede ver en la primera foto, está justo usando el triac BTB16-600BW, es decir, de 16 Amp. y hasta 600 VAC para cargas inducticas como el motor de la lavadora. He sido tan bruto desoldando con prisas que he partido un pin del triac y ya si que estoy _embromado_ del todo, ya que por ahora en un local cerca, no los venden. Voy a preguntar a otro local. Se que tienen el de 8 A, pero quiero uno de 16 A.






*5)* Quiero probar el triac pero no vale la pena ahora proque falta un pin. Cuando consiga uno nuevo, haré estos tipos de pruebas como muestra el esquema abajo y enlace sobre triac.






Enlace de comprobar triac.

http://100ciaencasa.blogspot.com.es[....]orial-electronica-basica-08-el.htm l

*6)* Por ahora sospecho que solo es el triac, también un poco el transistor de controla los relés, y puede que el motor hasta un poco quemado porque me llegó el olor. Comprobando las bobinas, parecen que conducen, pero lo veo como negras, si lo toco, me mancho de negro, debo probar más y mostraré fotos. Es un motor universal AC/Dc, probaré si arranca con 12VAC y 24 VAC ya que tengo un transformador líneal de 4 A.
*7)* Como en el local más cercano no tiene el triac de 16 A. si no de 8. Quiero probarlo sin usar la potencia máxima del centrifugado o no usarlo para que no se pase. es un riesgo probar estas cosas así, en caso contrario, debo estar semanas esperando que me lleguen los componentes bajo pedido y encima pagando aduanas y gastos de envío.
Cualquier sugerencia y ayuda me viene bien. No quiero comprar una lavadora nueva, esta ya tiene 7 años y algo y me parece que ha durado poco, la he reparado más de 10 veces y siempre me encuentro algún fallo completamente nuevo que no tiene nada que ver uno con el otro. No quiero estar semanas sin lavadora, antes de comprar una lavadora nueva, quiero probar de todo. Por ahora me vale lavar a mano y ropa a remojo, ejjejejejeje. Como los cavernícolas. 
Gracias por leer hasta aquí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2014)

Probá el motor solo , son seis cables , dos de campo , dos de "carbones-escobillas" y dos del tacómetro.

Pones los dos del campo en paralelo con los dos del rotor y lo conectas en serie con una plancha de la ropa , directamente a la corriente.

Si no está bueno , venden montones de motores de esos usados por internet . . . y son practicamente universales.

El triac , comprá un "Alternistor" , no importa que sea de 16 A , porque no se queman por exceso de corriente (salvo que se le claven los rulemanes) sino por dv/dt


----------

